
Elm Records: Extensible with Row Types - edgarbob
http://elm-lang.org/docs/records
======
chenglou
Not much to contribute here as the page's very informative. Elm's record is
the best typed record implementation I've encountered so far. It's what I've
always wanted for JS object, but typed!

